# Hi



## nathanwc (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi,
My name is Nathan and I live in the San Fernando Valley of Los Angeles.
I've been involved in the martial arts most all my life and couldn't imagine otherwise (wouldn't want to anyway).
I mainly train in American Tang Soo Do under Master Mark Cox but Iv'e done a lot of other stuff.
I'm looking forward to meeting some new and interesting people and learning and learning a lot).

(is it just me or do writing these forum intros feel like putting out a personal ad)


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome and tell Master Cox, I said hello. Please enjoy the forum.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 9, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello. I'm still new around here also. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Drac (Jun 9, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 9, 2008)

Always very good to have more TSD on the board, please pop over to the TSD board and see if anything interests you!  I wouldn't mind at all if some of the older threads were bumped.  

Welcome to MT!


----------



## hapkenkido (Jun 9, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello Nathan, welcome to MT


----------



## CrimsonPhoenix (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 9, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi Nathan. I'm right up the road in Santa Clarita. Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 10, 2008)

welcome!!


----------



## jkembry (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 11, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------

